# Problem setting up wireless Canon MG5250



## TobiasA (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi, bough one yesterday and have been trying to get it to work by WiFi since then... Problem is that during driver install it tries to find the printer but will not find it so the installation stops. Also by adding printer in Windows 7 it will not find the printer.

I have also an Apple MacBook Pro, and there the installation went smoothly and all is ok, printer works like it should.

I have tried the drivers and the ones on canons web site same result, will not find printer.

I tried to call canon support but they had no clue..

The computer and printer are both connected to the router and work separately good but somehow the computer just will not find the printer.

Any ideas?


----------



## hjp (Jun 9, 2012)

I have the same problem with XP. My macbook pro installation was without problems. My XP pc does not see the MG5250.
Does anyone know how to handle this?

thanks!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you have the printer's MAC address, you could try assigning it a static IP outside of the DHCP pool in the router first, otherwise try the install in Safe Mode with Networking.

There's also this Setup Assistant Tool you could download to see if that will help PIXMA MG5250


----------



## hjp (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks, just solved it. I removed the "share files and printers" from the network configuration and this seemed to help.


----------

